# Oslo Glow



## WOODBUTCHER (Feb 21, 2009)

Just a 30 second exposure of secondary burn in my pitch black stove room.
Loaded with chunks of Shagbark.......Stove top temp 600.

WB


----------



## btj1031 (Mar 7, 2009)

Great pic, I can't believe no comments on this one yet.  The Woodbutcher has an awesome setup with the Oslo


----------



## karri0n (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, very nice.


----------



## SlyFerret (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks!  Great shot!  Added to my screensaver slideshow.

-SF


----------



## smokinj (Mar 9, 2009)

WOODBUTCHER said:
			
		

> Just a 30 second exposure of secondary burn in my pitch black stove room.
> Loaded with chunks of Shagbark.......Stove top temp 600.
> 
> WB


Thats Cool!


----------



## raybonz (Mar 10, 2009)

WOODBUTCHER said:
			
		

> Just a 30 second exposure of secondary burn in my pitch black stove room.
> Loaded with chunks of Shagbark.......Stove top temp 600.
> 
> WB



Cool pic and nice stove! Looks like you have a gas line feeding the fire! Is that a secondary burn or catalytic burn?

Ray


----------



## ashpanannie (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow!  I wish I could take pictures like that!  Excuse the expression, but that picture is SMOKIN!!


----------



## mikepinto65 (Jul 14, 2009)

Just found this, Great picture WB......Cant wait to put my to the test!


----------

